# ARC Disaster Preparedness



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

It is that time of year again when I am busy promoting disaster planning for people in my area. We started in Jan. by heading up to MD for a week of training and review at the National Emergency Training Center and the workshops and meetings are really gearing up now. 

The following is a very good source of info for PWDs and there is some info included for SDs. 

Disaster Preparedness for People with Disabilities
American Red Cross
.pdf files -- 48 pages

http://www.redcross.org/www-files/Documents/pdf/Preparedness/Fast%20Facts/Disaster_Preparedness_for_PwD-English.pdf


Quote:
Disaster Preparedness for People With Disabilities has been designed to help people who have physical, visual, auditory, or cognitive disabilities to prepare for natural disasters and their consequences. In 1984, the Los Angeles Chapter of the American Red Cross created a booklet titled Disaster Preparedness for the Disabled and Elderly. That booklet, which is no longer in print, served as the foundation for material contained here. In the last 12 years, new information has been published about disaster preparation for people with disabilities, and relevant documents, guidelines, and other materials have been reviewed and added, as appropriate, in this updated booklet.


----------

